# طلب مساعدة فى مشروع smart house voice control



## eman farouk (21 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
ارجو شرح مبسط لدائره ارسال واستقبال (AM) للصوت
حيث استخدمها فى مشروع smart house voice control
:86:


----------



## Tiger_Hacking (21 ديسمبر 2009)

سأجلب لك كتاباً ان شاء الله
يتحدث عن هذه الدوائر الالكترونية


----------

